# Servlet connected nicht zur Datenbank



## IceTi (9. Jan 2009)

Hi,

ich möchte mit meinem Servlet auf eine MySQL Datenbank zugreifen. Dies mache ich wie folgt:


```
public void doConnect()
   {

     String host     = "localhost";
     String database = "testdb";
     String port	 = "3306";
     
     try
     {
        Class.forName("org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver");

       String url = "jdbc:mysql://"+host+":"+port+"/"+database;
	    con = DriverManager.getConnection(url, "root", "root" ); 
     }
     catch (Exception e)
     {
    	 System.out.println("ERRROORRRRR!!!"+e);
     }

   }
```


Also Exception bekomme ich nun aber:

```
java.sql.SQLException: Communication link failure: Bad handshake
```

Als MySQLConnector habe ich mysql-connector-java-5.1.7-bin. Ich benutze Eclipse.

Woran kann das liegen? Danke


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (9. Jan 2009)

probiers mal mit dem MySQL-Connector J

http://www.mysql.com/products/connector/j/

http://www.edvbuchmarkt.de/test_forum/showthread.php?t=31147


----------



## IceTi (9. Jan 2009)

Ja, den benutze ich doch schon: "mysql-connector-java-5.1.7-bin.jar"

Der genaue Fehler ist:


```
SQLException: Communication link failure: Bad handshake
SQLState: 08S01
VendorError: 1043
```


----------

